# How to keep auger snake from rusting in drum?



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

How do you keep the snake in the drum of a drain cleaning machine from rusting? Is spraying it with WD 40 enough?

Also I've read you are supposed to clean the snake after you use it, but I don't think I've ever seen a plumber actually clean the cable after clearing one of our drains.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

I always wiped the cable down as I returned it to the drum. Since I used it a lot, it didn't really have a chance to get anything but surface rust on it. I would use a regular oil (thinly) on it if it will not be used for a period of time. Holding a rag with oil on it around the cable while returning it will do the trick.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

You pull the cable out of the drum and rub it down with oil. Its rather messy. I get an apprentice to do it. No, you probably wont see a plumber clean/oil the cable while at your place of business and/or residence. It usually happens back at the shop.


----------



## lonsplumbing (Aug 4, 2009)

*clean cable every time*

Before I pull it out of any drain. I hook up a hose to the hot water heater and flush it in the drain , then wipe it before it go's back in the drum. After I use a little wd-40 , it works great and then I dont touch it intill the next little nasty.


----------



## kent0405 (May 26, 2012)

In able to keep the auger from rusting, you have to clean it every after use. The first thing that you should do is to soak it in hot water with detergent. Then, wear your protective gloves and scrub it and let it dry after. Always do that procedure after using the auger snake.
___________________________
plumbing


----------

